# Delta 2 Escalantie, CO



## riverpimp (Jul 28, 2012)

How long should I plan to go from Confluence Park boat ramp in Delta, CO to the Escalantie boat ramp? I am not fishing and will oar though the slow water (so the whole trip Right, LOL). OHH yea in a 14' raft. Also if any one has some current news on the section would be great to know. Thanks, Cec


----------



## DVKEXP (Aug 3, 2009)

I believe that it is a great overnight trip...


----------



## riverpimp (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks, maybe next year. Guess I'll go from Pleasure Park to H75. With hunting season may not be to busy.


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

You can do it in a day if you want.


----------



## riverpimp (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks for that Mike, my wife was realy wanting some thing in a 3 or 4 hour zone. And we dont realy want to travel right now, been a expensive summer for us.
Cec


----------



## DVKEXP (Aug 3, 2009)

where are you located riverpimp?


----------



## riverpimp (Jul 28, 2012)

Montrose,CO. Hows the Browns? If I had the extra $$ thats where I would be this weekend maybe Durango.


----------



## DVKEXP (Aug 3, 2009)

pretty low.. What kind of boat are you using? If you are going to drive 3 hours to go to browns, why not go run the Upper Colorado. It has a mandatory flow of almost 1000 cfs and there are hot springs along the way. Shuttle will cost you like $35 from one of the services there.

The lower Arkansas from Salida down isn't too bad, but it's still low and frustrating to some boaters (not sure your skill level). Also it's along the highway.


----------



## riverpimp (Jul 28, 2012)

Salida is still alot cheaper to stay in than the Glenwood to Minturn area. I would like to do that strech, some time. You hit the nail on the head too, skill level is low and try to build it and my confidence right now. At least the Arkansas and Animas, though slow have good some movment to them. Helps keep my arms from being as tired. Running a 14.5' raft w/frame. Hey plus I realy think Salida is a kool town, still has a soul unlike alot of other places these days.


----------



## DVKEXP (Aug 3, 2009)

it's a cool town no doubt. Not too many locals left there (mostly imports) So enjoy some local knowledge.

You can get that boat down the river in the mellow stretches of Big Horn Sheep Canyon for sure. I would stay away from Browns unless you feel real strong and wan to do lots of dead lifts. Rincon to Valley Bridge (camping area) and/or Canyon Trading Post should be ok. You are still likely to get stuck so bring a friend or 2.


----------



## Duckins (Nov 7, 2008)

I took a 14' Hyside out practicing on PP to Orchard this week. It was pretty, mellow, and not crowded. It was a little shallow in spots, but you won't have to carry your raft. There is a dam about 1/2 mile before the TO that went fine in the raft. It took about 2 hours, but I was rowing almost the whole time.

If you have the time/permit you should float RHT on the Colorado. It's a high quality class II float that still has water. The section below Shoshone is a also scenic class II, and isn't that far away.


----------



## riverpimp (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks Duck good to know. On that damn at the take out, you go left? I hear if you stay close to the steal beam on the right it can be a boat popper. Also on the high water pass just up from that stay left? I'm sure that that rapid is nothing right now but just to know.
Thanks, Cec


----------



## Duckins (Nov 7, 2008)

There was a sign upstream on river right that reads, "dam ahead take out." The open looking left channel leads to a diversion canal. I stayed right, and floated through the left side of the rock "dam." It was pretty slow moving water above the dam, you could probably row upstream there if you need to.


----------



## gunniflyfisher (Jun 17, 2012)

Duckins is correct don't go left or you will be in an irrigation canal. Water is super slow on the approach and the slot stands out as you get closer. Can back row easily if you need to to get lined up. I think your other question was asking about a small drop 1 mile or so below PP. you'll want to stay far river left there. Some sharp looking rocks on other lines.


----------



## riverpimp (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks guys.. Good info..


----------



## fourtyfloater (Aug 26, 2011)

Make sure you know where the take out is on the left side after the orchards. There are 4-5 rocks lined up to look for. Don't be so relaxed and drinking beer like I did once and take the right channel as it takes you around the next turn and I had to drag my sorry butt up river against the current on a high water year. Never done that again.
Should have just headed to Cory bridge but it was dusk, the kids were tired and I was out of beer!


----------



## BCxp (Jun 3, 2012)

Anyone been through the new Heartland Dam boater's chute, just below the HWY 65 takeout between PP and Confluence Park, Delta?

TIA


----------



## Duckins (Nov 7, 2008)

riverpimp said:


> Thanks guys.. Good info..


No problem. Remember, there's no "i" in "Escalante."


----------



## fourtyfloater (Aug 26, 2011)

I did that section back in early July and it was fun. The flow was at around 450 then and little water was going over the dam so most of it was going through the boat section. There was several large rocks but a fairly obvious chute to hit more on river right. Left had more exposed rocks but would be fun to hit when the flow is higher. Be ready to row quite a bit as the river is wide and slow, or just take more beer and don't be in a hurry.


----------



## fourtyfloater (Aug 26, 2011)

To answer your original question from Delta to Escalante is easily a day trip. There are several camping spots along the Dominguez canyon trailhead. This is a great spot for an overnight giving time to hike up the trail and see the seasonal waterfall (springtime to early summer depending on snow pack on the Uncompahgre plateau. The hike has desert bighorn sheep to see, a great waterfall, petroglyphs to see and lots more. But this time of year it would be hot and dry with the creek a trickle at best. Early spring is the best time to visit this area with wildflowers and lots of water to make the waterfall ripping good. Here is the blm website for that area. www.blm.gov/pgdata/etc/.../blm/.../*Dominguez*%20*Canyon*.pdf But it is definitely not an all day trip. Maybe 4 hours depending on flows. There is an old waterwheel on river left about 1 hour out of Delta. No good fishing in this area.


----------



## DVKEXP (Aug 3, 2009)

fourtyfloater said:


> To answer your original question from Delta to Escalante is easily a day trip. There are several camping spots along the Dominguez canyon trailhead. This is a great spot for an overnight giving time to hike up the trail and see the seasonal waterfall (springtime to early summer depending on snow pack on the Uncompahgre plateau. The hike has desert bighorn sheep to see, a great waterfall, petroglyphs to see and lots more. But this time of year it would be hot and dry with the creek a trickle at best. Early spring is the best time to visit this area with wildflowers and lots of water to make the waterfall ripping good. Here is the blm website for that area. www.blm.gov/pgdata/etc/.../blm/.../*Dominguez*%20*Canyon*.pdf But it is definitely not an all day trip. Maybe 4 hours depending on flows. There is an old waterwheel on river left about 1 hour out of Delta. No good fishing in this area.


LINK broken.. but good info. Enjoy your float RiverPimp

Headed into the Gunny Gorge in the morning for a 3 day fishing trip. Good fishing in this area.


----------

